# Konstruktor in Abstrakten Klassen



## capri (19. Jul 2015)

Hallo Forum,

könnte mir jemand erklären, was der Sinn von Konstruktor in einer abstrakten Klasse ist, obwohl diese nicht instantiiert werden kann? 

Capri


----------



## stg (19. Jul 2015)

Abstrakte Klassen haben (genau wie alle anderen Klassen auch) immer einen Konstruktor.
Der Sinn eines Konstruktors in einer abstrakten Klasse ist natürlich die Instantiierung eines Objekts. 
Nur weil abstrakte Klassen nicht direkt instantieirt werden können, heißt das nicht, dass sie keinen Konstruktor haben brauchen (sie müssen im Gegenteil sogar einen haben, sei es auch nur der default-Konstruktor). Es greifen die selben Regeln, wie bei der Vererbung bei nicht-abstrakten Klassen.


----------



## capri (19. Jul 2015)

Hallo stg,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Also, das heißt, Konstruktor einer abstrakten Klasse kommt nur in Unterklassen zum Einsatz?

Capri


----------



## stg (19. Jul 2015)

Ja, genauer gesagt im Konstruktor der Unterklasse. Hier kannst du mit "super" den Konstruktor der abstrakten Basis-Klasse aufrufen.


----------



## capri (19. Jul 2015)

Alles klar! Danke noch mal!
Capri


----------

